# Does anyone have an old, not working micrometer say...6" ?



## Brent H (Nov 3, 2021)

Hey guys, 


I am looking for an old style micrometer - like an old Starrett in the 4-6" range for the purpose of building a  draft tap handle.  The Micrometer would be welded or brazed to the required nut to fit the tap in such a way that the handle of the micrometer would be the pull.  I would make up a nice machined aluminum block that the mic would be "measuring" and then have the block engraved with "Precision Ale" or something like that and then a little "Micro-meter Breweries" in the bottom corner.

I think that would a funny cool addition to the bar.....anyway....

It would be best not to trash a working mic so just putting it out there


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 3, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I am looking for an old style micrometer - like an old Starrett in the 4-6" range for the purpose of building a  draft tap handle.  The Micrometer would be welded or brazed to the required nut to fit the tap in such a way that the handle of the micrometer would be the pull.  I would make up a nice machined aluminum block that the mic would be "measuring" and then have the block engraved with "Precision Ale" or something like that and then a little "Micro-meter Breweries" in the bottom corner.
> ...



Cool idea. I don't have what you need, but I'll keep my eyes open. I assume you are in no hurry. You never know what micro waisted little darling might dance across my field of view. (groan)


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 3, 2021)

If it's of use i have the head of a mic that was cut off or broke off. Just the measuring head and the shaft that protrudes out. Brown and Sharp, got it years ago in a bunch of stuff i acquired.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 3, 2021)

I will put up a concept drawing in a bit to give you an idea of the idea


----------



## Brent H (Nov 3, 2021)

Something like that


----------



## Brent H (Nov 3, 2021)

Maybe turn a stubby aluminum beer bottle as the sign part ?


----------



## DPittman (Nov 3, 2021)

Brent H said:


> View attachment 18052
> Something like that


Neat, makes me want to drink beer.


----------



## BMW Rider (Nov 4, 2021)

It's a machining forum and when I read "tap handle" I naturally was trying to envision what sort of weird thread tapping tool you had in mind.


----------



## Canadium (Nov 4, 2021)

"Precision Ale" LOL. I guess so called because the more you drink the less precise you get!


----------



## Brent H (Nov 6, 2021)

Woo Hoo - I have 2 donor micrometers that will soon be used to send icy cold draft flowing into my glass!  I will update the thread with pics in a month or so .....floating around the Atlantic right now


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 6, 2021)

Where did the donors come from Brent?


----------



## Brent H (Nov 6, 2021)

I was chatting with a yard machinist and he had a few that "would not calibrate" in the tool bin and they had not been disposed of yet so he gave them to me.   There was one Mitutoyo and 2 knock off Chinese models.  I fixed the Mitutoyo  so will see if it actually stays as a functional 75-100 mm mic.  I fixed one of the other ones as well (3-4") but the anvils seem to be cupped so it will become a victim of the Bar.  the third one is a 0-6" and a bit big so I will cut it in half and make it a 3-4" size, weld it together, and it will become a second handle for one of my buddies that also has a keg fridge. 

I guess it may be true that the Mitutoyo is scrap as well as they are professionally set up and certified (alas)- but we will see - it was last checked in 2006.  It seemed to dial in consistently after I took it all apart.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 6, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Where did the donors come from Brent?


They “fell overboard”.....


----------



## Dusty (Nov 6, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> They “fell overboard”.....



No, you mean to say Brent is missing some of his mates while floating around the Atlantic?

Brought back memories, some here might remember the 1955 movie where Mister Roberts played by Henry Fonda threw the Captain's prized miniature palm tree over the side.

1955 was a good year that's when I enlisted with the air force, how time flies.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 6, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> They “fell overboard”.....


Yup, but oddly - they left their tools behind......


----------

